# Baby Boy for Adoption in MO - WILL TRAVEL



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Well I was hoping I would not have to do this again, but Java Bean is back up for adoption. The home I had lined up for him fell through last minute. 

For anyone unfamiliar - Java Bean or "Java" for short, is an agouti male I pulled from a feeder bin two months ago. I bought him out from under someone who was buying him as snake food when he was only 12 days old. His birthday is 4/15 of this year. The only reason why he is still here is because the other person forgot their wallet. My heart rat had just passed away at the time and I only took Java because I felt like I could not in good conscience walk away from that. I have hand reared him ever since. He is an active, sociable baby who loves to play and be with people. He gives tons of kisses, rough houses with your hand, and likes exploring. He will follow you everywhere and knows his name/answers to it.

I got him with the intention of raising him and finding him a good home. I refuse to turn him over to a shelter because I think he deserves better. I am located in Missouri but am willing to travel. I am asking a $10.00 adoption fee. I ask questions about potential adopters but I am fair.

Please give this ex-feeder boy the second chance he so badly deserves. PM me any inquiries. 


PS: I tried attaching pictures but the uploader is being finicky right now. I will either post pictures later on or I will send them to you. There are older pictures attached still to the previous ads I have posted about him.


----------



## RatRanch (Jun 26, 2014)

I would take him in, But i live in Australia  he sounds amazing you must be a good parent!


~Grrr, I'm a PANDA~


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't think it would work out for me either, because these will be my first rats and I want a pair.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

how about a picture?/sorry just saw some


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Hey I probably need to update this as I have received a few new inquiries. Java has been claimed by a fellow member on this site (yay!) and we are in the final stages of the adoption process. He is to be moved within the next couple of weeks, but I will revive this thread/talk to new peeps about him if anything changes. Thank you for everyone who has contacted me. I'm glad he has some fans. ;D


----------

